# Anyone waiting for work in SF bay?



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

It's slow down here too. 
They call you guys for dispatch? So, no paperwork, just a phone call? Where do you sign the "out of work" book?
I'm not sure how WECA runs their program, but.....
I'm thinking you might be missing something.
Have you done this before?


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Welcome to Electrician Talk.
And thanks for filing out your profile.


----------



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

OnlineApprentice said:


> I've been waiting for WECA dispatch to call since February. My current job hours are getting spottier and spottier. Honestly debating finding employment as an apprentice somewhere else. Is it typical to wait this long for work, or are things just slow around here?
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't want to have to wait tables or grab a part time job at Walmart again just to pay my bills, but I'm getting closer to that point.


Is weca Union apprentiship what is weca and how does it wrk 

Are the contractors held to a set contract that they have to follow 
With wage increases ever year 
And benies etc.

Do you have to pay for school 
Is weca like abc contractors association?

Any info would be great


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

https://www.livecareer.com/resume-search/r/electrical-trainee-98547322

WECA and Nutter go together. 

IIRC, Nutter founded WECA after bolting from the IBEW because of Local Issues. 

That's the legend.


----------

